# looking for well bred tacoma dog for post deployment present to myself



## tacomabandit (Jul 23, 2010)

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I would like to find one as pure tacoma as possible. But an out to ruffian or sertoma would not be disappointing. I'm not necessarily against a show dog but would like a dog that could do work. like catch work, weight pull ect. I want the dog to have some fire in him/her too. I'm wanting to start a hobby kennel in my spare time. And my foundation will most likely be a tacoma x old family cross. Since tacoma dogs are primarily of old family background. Any help in my search would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for ya service bro!! And be patient there's a few on here. Just not now. Than can help you i believe....you had me thinking 
asking fir the parker dog....i got 1 with some parker stuff but it's down from snooty...different parker....


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Tacoma Staffs

edit: looks like you are already familiar with this fella, sorry


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

tacomabandit said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction? I would like to find one as pure tacoma as possible. But an out to ruffian or sertoma would not be disappointing.


Tacoma is pretty much all outcrossed today. Ruffian mostly, some Sertoma.

And be careful, there is quite a difference in appearance, titlling, health clearances, etc. It's kinda interesting....not that that stuff is all that important (I think the best dogs are often sitting in someone's backyard!) but just gives you an idea.

Some of the websites I've come across in addition to the one above.

Scott?s Amstaff?s

Home - AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE TERRIERS

Esoteric American Staffordshire Terriers (Amstaffs)


----------



## tacomabandit (Jul 23, 2010)

Thnks for the info yall.


----------

